# Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage



## Forellen Jo (2. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,
war damals schonmal mit der Montage angeln, hab halt den Bodentaster auf die Hauptschnurr gezogen, ne kleine Gummiperle drauf und dann halt den Wirbel dran.

Gummiperle zum Schutz des Knoten am Wirbel.
An den Wirbel kam dann nen 1.50 m Vorfach.

Daran hab ich nen 0.4 g Bleischrot befestigt und auf den Haken kam nen Honey Worm + Berkley Gulp Lachsei.

Naja komischerweise hatte sich nach pa mal Auswerfen immer oben am Bodentaster was an der Schnurr verheddert weiß ich nich warum das der Fall war -.-

2. Bekam ich nich ein einzigen Biss als ich die Montage einfach im Wasser hab stehen lassen, ich glaub der Köder is auch nich aufgetrieben obwohl das Lachsei sowas wie Power Bait is (steht auch Floating drauf und der Typ im Angelladen meinte dass das nen enormen Auftrieb hat und in Kombi mit Bienenmade etc top sei)

Frage: Warum ist das dann nich aufgetrieben???

Würd mich auch mal interessieren wie schwer sone BIenenmade und das Lachsei sind
Ich hab schoon gedacht dass das Schrotblei evtl zu leicht war und man somit die Auftriebshöhe nicht einstellen konnte

Weil der Sinn is ja, dass nur der Teil vom Vorfaach, der zwischen dem Schrotblei und Köder liegt auftreibt und wenn das Schrotblei nicht schwer genug is wird es ja vom Köder mit hochgezogen oder nich?? Deswegen wär interessant wie schwer das Schrotblei sein muss


Naja Bisse bekam ich dann letzendlich trotzdem, aber erst als ich anfing das ganze langsam zu schleppen

Total komisch, der Sinn is ja eig dass es ne Grundmontage is und nich zum Schleppen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

moin,
also das mit dem Verheddern ist mir bei der Monatge wie Du sie beschrieben hast auch schon aufgefallen. Daher hab ich mir was gebastelt: eine Art Anti-Tangle, nur mit Auftriebsperlen dran, und nem wirbel natürlich. Hab einfach von nem Q-Tip die Watte abgemacht, mir Heißklebe nen wirbeldraufgeklebt und dann soviele Auftriebskuglen draufgetan, bis das Ding dann schwerelos im Wasser schwebte. (Foto!)
Vielleicht hat das imitierte Lachsei und die Bienenmade den Teig echt runtergezogen. Ich verwende immer einen kleinen AuftriebsPiloten vor dem Haken.


Und das mit dem Bewegen der Grundmontage stand auch schon mal in der Fisch & Fang drin: das nennt sich dann Aktives Grundangeln. Wenn das Erfolg bringt: freu dich doch!
Aber jetzt im Sommer fisch ich eh nicht mehr mit dem Bodentaster...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Naja komischerweise hatte sich nach pa mal Auswerfen immer oben am Bodentaster was an der Schnurr verheddert weiß ich nich warum das der Fall war -.-


 

Vorfach strecken.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

stimmt, hatte ich vergessen, aber selbst dann passiert es manchmal, dass du nen Koten drin hast.
@forellen jo: Mit Vorfach strecken meint Nolfravel, dass man du rute etwas nach hinten zieht, kurz bevor die montage im Wasser ist.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> stimmt, hatte ich vergessen, aber selbst dann passiert es manchmal, dass du nen Koten drin hast.
> @forellen jo: Mit Vorfach strecken meint Nolfravel, dass man du rute etwas nach hinten zieht, kurz bevor die montage im Wasser ist.
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 

So macht das meine Schwester:q:q.

Ich brems die Schnur einfach ganz sachte mit der Hand ab...Also vorsichtig Hand in die abfliegende Schnur halten.
Kann ich schlecht beschreiben:q.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Naja wieso, man kann auch jetz noch auf Grund erfolgreich sein, muss ja nich sein dass die allle unter der Oberfläche stehen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

stimmt. aber ich schlepp dann meistens. Hab irgendwie kein vertrauen mehr auf die Grundmontage. warum? weiß ich nicht. Aber ich mag das, wenn ich beim schleppen aktiv das Gewässer absuchen kann.


Nolfravel: ja, mach ich auch so, wusste nur nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll^^


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Ja gut, aber  naja..

Wollte eigentlich wissen wie schwer das Bleischrot so sein sollte damit man auch noch regulieren kann wie hoch der Köder auftreiben soll


----------



## schakal1182 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Ich verwende auch den Bodentaster mit Gummiperle und Bleischrot am Vorfach.

Das verheddern vermeide ich durch abbremsen der Schnur kurz vor dem Auftreffen aufs Wasser.

Wegen dem Gewicht des Bleis: ich benutze 0,4g. Ich packe immer ein kleines Styroporkügelchen mit auf den Haken, damit die Köder auf jeden Fall aufsteigen. Das Gewicht des Bleis kannst du auch gut so herausfinden. Senke das Vorfach langsam ins Wasser so dass der Köder das wasser berührt. Der Köder sollte dann schwimmen. Wenn das Blei dann ins Wasser taucht sollte es den Köder mit nach unten ziehen. Tada.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> stimmt. aber ich schlepp dann meistens. Hab irgendwie kein vertrauen mehr auf die Grundmontage. warum? weiß ich nicht. Aber ich mag das, wenn ich beim schleppen aktiv das Gewässer absuchen kann.
> 
> 
> Nolfravel: ja, mach ich auch so, wusste nur nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll^^


 

Und ich bin einen von denen, der sie vllt. ein oder zweimal gefischt hat.
ich bin der Meinung, dass es die Grundmontage bei Forellenangeln einfach nicht braucht.
Ich schleppe einfach nur, früher mit Wasserkugel heute mit nem schwimmendem Spiro.
Das hat bisher keine andere Montage übertroffen.
Und es rockt einfach, wenn der ganze Teich nichts fängt und es dann BAAAM macht.
Und wenn der Fisch dann auch noch abzieht ist alles wunderbar.

@Forellenjo: Wie Schakal beschrieben.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Schonmal viele Dank 
@Nolfavrel: Naja es sitzen alle am Teich mit Wasserkugel oder Posen die sie dann Schleppen.
Vereinzelt sieh man dann auch mal Leute die mit nem schwimmenden Sbiro schleppen


Ich weiß ja nich, grade da macht die Grundmontage viell den Reiz für die Fische aus...

Und warum sollten sie grade bei dir mit nem schwimmenden Sbiro beißen, hab letzten Sommer auch mit nem schwimmenden Sbiro gefischt , aber richtig erfolgreich wurd ich erst als nen Schwarm an die Oberfläche kam, daf+r dann aber auch Schlag auf Schlag, die anderen zogen nur noch komische Gesichter.
Den ganzen Tag ging aber zuvor auch absolut gar nichts und wenn die Fische nunmal nicht oben stehen dann bringt auch das schleppen mit dem Sbiro nööx


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Schonmal viele Dank
> @Nolfavrel: Naja es sitzen alle am Teich mit Wasserkugel oder Posen die sie dann Schleppen.
> Vereinzelt sieh man dann auch mal Leute die mit nem schwimmenden Sbiro schleppen
> 
> ...


 


Wenn man damit umgehen kann schon:q.


Ich meine, wenn man mit Vorfächern 2m+ fischt, angelt man nicht an der Oberfläche.
Vorteil des Spiros gegenüber einer Wasserkugel ist hoffentlich klar.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Forellen Jo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Jo klar aber dann sag mir doch mal was du mit "umgehen" meinst
bzw wie ist man damit erfolgreich, wenn KEIN Schwarm oben steht und  auch kein anderer was fängt

Also Vorfach benutz ich auch 2 m das geht schon klar nur warum angelt man damit nicht an der Obefläche.....
Der schwimmende Sbiro dient doch grad zum Oberflächen-Fischen

Der Teich wo ich hin will hat so 1.50 - 4 m Tiefe und ungefähr 5 000 qm Wasserfläche ;-)

Hau mal n pa Tips raus , jetz wo es wärmer wird is die Grundmontage ja wirklich nich mehr das Beste


----------



## stanleyclan (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Hey Leute  

hatte keine Lust dafür nen neuen Thread aufzumachen.. daher hier mal meine Frage zur Bodentastermontage, die man stehen lässt.

Ich habe vor mit 2 Ruten zu fischen. 1 Aktiv und 1 halt Passiv.

Soll ich dann den Rollenbügel öffnen und nen Bissanzeiger in die Schnur hängen, oder reicht es auch wenn ich die Bremse gaaaanz leicht einstelle und dann den Bissanzeiger in die Schnur hänge?

würde mir irgendwie besser gefallen... 

MfG Stanley


----------



## powerpauer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Hallo 

bisanzeiger und schnurckip mit ofene rolle ,oder freilaufrolle sehr fein einstehlen .

aleine bisanzeiger auf dem schnur reicht nicht einige forellen runnen sehr schnell und bei widerstand spucken sie köder raus.


----------



## erT (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich schleppe einfach nur, früher mit Wasserkugel heute mit nem schwimmendem Spiro.
> Das hat bisher keine andere Montage übertroffen.
> r



Kommst du damit auch tiefer? Also mit langem Vorfach, Blei, o.ä.? Oder angelst du damit nur die oberen Zentimeter ab?

Grüße


----------



## ostseeaal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Bodentaster Montage*

Paar Jahre her.... Egal.
Hinter dem Sbiro ein Vorfach nach Wahl. 2 m bis ,
sage mal 3-4 m. Daran z.b. Paste schwimmend.
Dann schwimmt es locker hinter dem schwimmenden Sbiro her.
So weit so gut. Aber wie kommt man auf Tiefe ?
Dazu ein lüttes Schrotblei so 40cm vor dem Haken bzw. dem Vorfachende montieren. Aber ein echt lüttes.
Das zieht den Teig dann langsam zu Grunde.
Dann ankurbeln paar Umdrehungen und der Teig ist fast wieder oben. Dann wieder Ruhe und der Teig sinkt wieder langsam ab.
So kannste von 0 bis 3m alles abfischen.


----------

